# 1.35WPG or 2WPG using T8 equivilent LED lights



## willsy (8 Jun 2012)

Hi

I have just setup my new 37G (US Gallons) heavily planted with soil bottom etc, etc as per Tom Barr's excellent guidance that states 1.5WPG is the best level to aim for.

Just wondering about the lighting now. I have 2 X 25 W EcoAqua LED lamps (these are roughly T8 equivilents according to the manafacturer Arcadia). This gives me 1.35WPG (of T8 equivilent). If I get another 25W, this would push me up to 2WPG. 

I would like to have good healthy plant growth and would be willing to buy another light if that's what is suggested is best, but don't want to push it over the limits and start to have algae problems and have an expensive light that I don't need!

My tank is not particularly deep at 18". It's actually about 16.5" high as the glass cover goes about 1" below the top of the aquarium. Therefore I don't think that is a factor to consider.

Just would like to get it right from the start (if that's possible)?!?

So should I get another light to go up to 2WPG or stick with what I have at 1.35WPG?   

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Will.


----------



## logi-cat (8 Jun 2012)

anything over 2wpg may require the introduction of co2 injection.


----------



## JenCliBee (8 Jun 2012)

I guess it would all depend on weather you intend to add a co2 or co2 supplement?.... as the light intensity increases, so will the need for the plants to feed...both co2 and ferts, this will also increase the need to be more efficient at distributing these foods, so you 'may' need to increase flow or at least ensure flow is evenly distributed. 1.3wpg in theory should grow most things..albeit slower but slower means lower need for foods.


----------



## willsy (8 Jun 2012)

Thanks very much guys. I wanted this to be a non-co2 low tech aquarium (with no water changes) so I suppose 1.35WPG should be OK then? I wanted to grow hardy fast growing stem plants such as Water Wisteria, Pennywort and Hygrophilia spp for example (in addition to the other usual low light plants such as Java Fern and Crypts etc which I know will be OK). Maybe 2WPG will be pushing it a bit far then if I don't want to inject CO2, or is it a bordeline case and I might get away with 2WPG and get healthier plant growth to boot? I have good circulation using an EX1200 external filter which gives me just under 10X flow p/h.
Cheers
Will.


----------



## nayr88 (24 Jan 2013)

The WPG thing is my most hates 'chat' !!
Such a cheap rule


----------



## Alastair (24 Jan 2013)

1.35 is more than enough for a low tech, that's what I used in my puddle and never had problems growing crypts, ferns, hydrocotyle etc and even rotala rotundafolia red too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoParsons (24 Jan 2013)

i use watt per square meter not wpg. its also not a good indicator for me? my reasoning is that a tank thats mire shallow needs less light because the light doesnt have to penatrate so deep?


----------

